
We only had one photograph of the entire Earth–until 2015 (2018) - leoc
https://www.artsy.net/article/artsy-editorial-one-photograph-entire-earth-three-years-ago
======
rini17
Latest images: [https://epic.gsfc.nasa.gov/](https://epic.gsfc.nasa.gov/)

It says atm: "DSCOVR is temporarily in safe mode. Further details TBD."

